# Refurbished Macs in Canada



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get refurbished or 2nd-hand Macs in Canada?

The US Apple online store has some really sweet deals here... but there's no equivalent section in the Apple Canada store.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's a site with some links:
http://www.macswapshop.com/can/canlinks.php 

Some of the dealers provide used Macs with warranty, if that's what you're looking for.

It's an old list, and a lot of the dealers listed under new actually sell used as well.

Here's another list:
http://www.heywoody.com/dealers/

edit: and another:
http://www.logicbbs.org/links.html


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Those are good links, thanks!

I was really kind of lamenting the fact that as Canadians, we can't get a refurb PB 12" for US$999 from the Apple Online Store, that's all....


----------



## mac java (Jun 6, 2003)

Dont forget to have a look right here at ehMac.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, the last post on this thread was almost 6 years old...
:yawn:


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

So why bring it back to life?


----------



## Northweldor (Feb 20, 2010)

In the hope of getting some recently established Links???


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

ernestworthing said:


> Does anyone know where to get refurbished or 2nd-hand Macs in Canada?
> 
> The US Apple online store has some really sweet deals here... but there's no equivalent section in the Apple Canada store.


Yes there is a section here:

Refurbished Mac - Apple Store (Canada)


----------

